# Switching from res to large commercial construction.



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

It's a union company and I start next week and I am unsure about what tools to bring. I have pretty much everything hand tool wise but it won't all fit in the car. Any suggestions.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy a truck and give the car to your wife.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I was working residential service with a work van. Now I have to get myself to work cheaply so no truck in my future.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

gassyplumber said:


> I was working residential service with a work van. Now I have to get myself to work cheaply so no truck in my future.


If its Union the contract will specifically state what tools you are required to provide. Every thing else is on the company!

Ours requires: a six foot rule or tape measure, 8" channels or pipe wrench and a pencil.

That being said I use alot of my own tools. I have my likes in hand tools and use what I like.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Our hall provides every single tool including hand tools per our collective bargaining agreement. We just showed up with our bibs and a lunch pail. Otherwise you could count on getting a visit from steward.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

stick ruler, baby channels, cresent wrench, lunch box


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, much appreciated.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Man y'all union guys don't have to provide much. Company provides chop saw. Sawz all. Hammer drill All cordless and hand tools are on me


----------



## brians plumbing (Jan 12, 2012)

I beleive they supply everything over 12 inches for handtools.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I really don't have to bring much. Tool bag with cutters, reamer , level basic tools. The other apprentice doesn't bring anything at all. I think he should have to run " the dirt wrench" and sweep the floor. I was taught that the journeyman should not have to supply the tools.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Our hall provides every single tool including hand tools per our collective bargaining agreement. We just showed up with our bibs and a lunch pail. Otherwise you could count on getting a visit from steward.


 






Wow..what local? 

When I worked for a union shop, we had to provide our own hand tools only. The union contractor provided all stud punches, screw guns, b-tank with torch and tips.

Now when I worked non-union, we had to provide our own hand tools as well as screw gun, hand truck, extension cords, sawzall, etc.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Wow..what local?
> 
> When I worked for a union shop, we had to provide our own hand tools only. The union contractor provided all stud punches, screw guns, b-tank with torch and tips.
> 
> Now when I worked non-union, we had to provide our own hand tools as well as screw gun, hand truck, extension cords, sawzall, etc.


All Bay Area locals (5) have the same agreement. Most of the locals in California I have traveled too have the same deal. Recently I took a short dispatch travel card to Oregon and they also had a no tool policy.
Must be a Northern thing.


----------

